# Does my setup suck, or is it me?



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

I've been shooting for a couple months now, and just haven't seemed to achieve consistent accuracy. I'm shooting tin cans from about 20ft away, and utilizing the tips I found in the Newbie section and from Bill Hay's video to aim. I know part of the problem is my form, pouch release etc, but I'm also wondering if the slingshot has anything to do with it.

I've been using a Barnett Black Widow I got at Walmart, and a boardcut catty I banded with paracord gypsy tabs and chained #64 office bands. I get more accuracy with the Barnett, but not by much. So my question is, how much does the slingshot factor into accuracy, vs the shooter? I know I need practice, but how much would upgrading catapults or changing my setup help, if at all?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

There could be so many issues. Post a picture or video of you shooting - it could help figure the issue.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Try a good quality flatband and pouch . The Barnett stock bands and chained office bands are not the best .Big box store tubes contain a large air pocket that gets compressed inconsistently causing all kinds of problems especially when the ambient temp is colder . You can mount flats on the Barnett also . Shooting a slingshot is more difficult than anything else . Don't be discouraged .


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

PM me your address and I will send you a flat band slingshot to try out.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

mattwalt said:


> There could be so many issues. Post a picture or video of you shooting - it could help figure the issue.


Sounds good! I'll try and post one today or tomorrow. I have a smartphone, but never bothered to learn how to use it well.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

RenegadeShooter said:


> PM me your address and I will send you a flat band slingshot to try out.


Thanks! Will do!


----------



## waimser (Sep 4, 2018)

Its likely to be a little of both. I went through this same thing recently, don't stress too much it just takes a little longer than expected.

Box store tube sets are garbage. Sure they will launch a really effin big rock a long long way, but it won't be consistent or accurate. I had an immediate improvement going to Chinese tubes. Even the low quality office rubber I found was better.

The rest is just practice. Work on keeping your release as consistent as possible. One day it will just click and you'll hit your target 10 in a row


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Sometimes I practice my draw in front of a mirror. It helps me work on my form. Maybe it’ll help you too.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

MikeyLikesIt said:


> RenegadeShooter said:
> 
> 
> > PM me your address and I will send you a flat band slingshot to try out.
> ...


Here is where it all starts... slingery magic in the works. 
Of courae I wanted to the first one to do it... but once again I am beatwn to the punch.

At Mikey- about two months into shooting seriously again and after shooting 3 decadea plus... I was exactly where you are. Mystified at my all over the place shooting.

It will take time and effort... but you will get there.

Pleaee pm me your address... in a couple of weeks I will be finiahed up on some frames. It will be awesome for me to send A SSF care package.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Guys, I am blown away by all the advice and generosity! Thank you so much, this is a really amazing community. I'll certainly keep it up. It gets frustrating missing 20+ times in a row, but as soon as I blast one of those cans I just get hooked all over again! It's a surprising high, and I'm just gonna keep chasing that feeling.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Borrowing from archery, slingshot accuracy is predicated on a consistent and repeatable shot sequence. It takes daily practice to control the numerous variables including stance, grip, fork alignment, draw, band alignment, anchor point, release, and follow through. Although I do not have the luxury of shooting every day, I keep an unbanded slingshot in my office and work on my grip and fork alignment throughout the day. I also practice an empty draw (i.e. drawing an unbanded slingshot as though it was banded) to work on my stance and to make sure that I am engaging my core muscles and my rhomboid muscles. Mrs. Raja, a highly skilled massage therapist, gave me a set of archery specific stretches. When I am able to shoot, I focus part of the session on one variable. I also give myself some "free time" during each practice session to just shoot and experiment - slingshots should be fun and it is important to elevate the spirit. 

While proper equipment is no substitute for regular practice, and regardless of the old bromide "it's the Indian (or in my case, the raja) and not the bow," equipment makes a difference. I started out w/ a Trumark WS1 banded with chained 64 rubber bands and gypsy tabs. I am presently shooting a Flatband ergo and The Norseman was kind enough to exchange a PP HTS for one of my hand-woven slings (a skill I learned as a lad, from my late father's master herdsman, who used a sling with great accuracy to keep all manner of predators at bay). The modern slingshots are a big step up from a wrist rocket and it appears that, through the kindness of forum members, you will soon be upgrading. Looking forward to reading about your progress. And remember to wear your safety glasses!


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

video record yourself shooting and from different angles, and you'll find little things that need to be corrected such as holding the slingshot square. I've been there, and it took a loooong time for me to become decent, now I'm fairly consistant


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

I took a video, but I haven't figured out how to post them to the forum. It doesn't look like you can attach a file. I've seen some people post it to youtube or another video sharing site then posting the link here. Is that how its usually done?


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Yep, YouTube is an easy solution ????


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

[sharedmedia=videos:videos:796]

Okay, I think I did this right. I posted a youtube link to the videos section, which started a thread. Then I clicked on "my media" in this forum and posted the video from my SSF profile. Hope this works... And is there a better way to post videos? Thanks for the help. Computers stress me out (he types after logging on to check SSF for the 4th time today...)


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I watched the video one time and so far the only thing that may cause some problems is your right elbow is a little high. Everything should be in line from elbow through the center of fork.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> I watched the video one time and so far the only thing that may cause some problems is your right elbow is a little high. Everything should be in line from elbow through the center of fork.


Ah, good stuff! I also know my breathing isn't great, and I'm shooting at a pretty good clip. A little more relaxation and concentration may yield some better results


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Google "archery stance." I find that standing slightly pigeon toed helps me engage the core muscles. Stand more perpendicular to the target. You have an open stance, which is not necessarily bad, but it seems a bit too relaxed and may be throwing off your shot.

You have a constent draw and anchor point, and a very good release. These are skills that I am working on.

You may be gripping too tightly and torquing the slingshot. With a wrist-rocket, you can relax your grip, and even hold it with an open grip.

I think that you will improve with a Scout or Hathcock Target Sniper.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Try a set face anchor.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Thanks for the tips guys! The Scout is my first "nice slingshot" I plan on purchasing. That's an interesting point about the stance, and I'll definitely try it. I do suspect my pouch grip is off sometimes. Occasionally it results in fliers that are WAY off the mark. I'll have to watch for tourque as well. Those tubes aren't great, but they're pretty stout. I'm gonna try utilizing a lighter set to help me work on consistency and good form.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Quick question. So I've been using my first knuckle on my thumb, and touching it against my earlobe. When using an anchor point on the face, is it common to have the bands or pouch touching your skin (i.e. cheek, nose, etc.)? I've done something similar in archery, but wasn't sure if the lighter force of the bands (as opposed to #50 bow string) would be affected by skin contact.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

When I use a set anchor point, I anchor on my cheek bone, a hard and immovable bone structure, and I use either the top of the finger nail, pressed firmly against the part of the cheek bone I've chosen, or the edge of the nail, if I twist 90%, but no, the bands do not touch skin with a fixed draw. When I shoot with an extended draw I don't need a reference for my pouch holding arm, just a good and consistent pouch hold, and the bands touching my cheek always at the same place.

From the video I can't judge how well you release, or specific angles, but do try and take a note of your right wrist, is it straight or is it in an angle because of the draw weight? It helps to have it straight. You are also drawing very fast, which isn't bad, but it will be easier to notice technique issues if you draw in a slower and more relaxed manner, giving you time to notice and/or correct things as you are drawing.
Those little things did help me personally! The most important thing is to be totally relaxed, calm, and don't get frustrated!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Oh, btw, when I shoot fixed anchor, I actually reference two points, cheek bone with the finger nail and bottom of ear lobe with the upper part of the hand that is in line with the thumb. I call my method the two point anchor, it's a bit more consistent for me ☺


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

skropi said:


> When I use a set anchor point, I anchor on my cheek bone, a hard and immovable bone structure, and I use either the top of the finger nail, pressed firmly against the part of the cheek bone I've chosen, or the edge of the nail, if I twist 90%, but no, the bands do not touch skin with a fixed draw. When I shoot with an extended draw I don't need a reference for my pouch holding arm, just a good and consistent pouch hold, and the bands touching my cheek always at the same place.
> 
> From the video I can't judge how well you release, or specific angles, but do try and take a note of your right wrist, is it straight or is it in an angle because of the draw weight? It helps to have it straight. You are also drawing very fast, which isn't bad, but it will be easier to notice technique issues if you draw in a slower and more relaxed manner, giving you time to notice and/or correct things as you are drawing.
> Those little things did help me personally! The most important thing is to be totally relaxed, calm, and don't get frustrated!


Great advice! Thanks Skropi!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

No problem Mike! Btw, I've shot every possible technique, every possible way, I went in circles, which proved to be good. Don't be afraid to experiment! Experiment as much as you can, and give each new thing you try the time to develop. You will be surprised with the fact that you can actually shoot in any way possible with good results, but yeah, eventually, one way will be the most consistent! 
What everyone here was advising me was totally true, and much deeper than it sounds....have FUN! Having fun means you are relaxed, trying stuff without frustration, so actually improving! Just....shoot a lot ????


----------

